# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  ALDEN - chiot taille moyenne - né en 12/2014 - ARPA (91)

## Amandinemathilde

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ALDEN
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 8 ans 1 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 642099000129558
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 8 ans 7 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 01 69 43 41 27
*E-mail :* refugearpa@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 *- ALDEN -

**

**INFORMATIONS GENERALES*
Sexe: mâle
DDN: décembre 2014
Race: croisé
Taille : moyenne 
Stérilisé: non


*HISTOIRE*
J'ai été trouvé avec ma fraterie et ma maman sur un terrain vague en Roumanie. Je suis arrivé à l'ARPA, par l'intermédiaire d'une association dans l'espoir de trouver une gentille famille ! 


*CARACTERE*J'ai déjà un lourd passé derrière moi, du coup je garde une certaine crainte des humains


*ENTENTES*
Chiens  OK
Chats  ???
Autres animaux - ???
Enfants  ???





_Alden en Roumanie (jour de son sauvetage) :

_


*CONTACT :* refugearpa@gmail.com ou 01 69 43 41 27

*POUR TOUTE DEMANDE D'ADOPTION :* https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1SkWKoe9Z71pJndYAjlhfSzwng7knxBfebnJhk0JYDpg/viewform

----------


## éliz

::

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Toujours là !

----------


## Eilsel Dralluop

Je suis intéressée par l'adoption de Alden
Je vis à Rouen (Seine-Maritime, Haute-Normandie)
Vous pouvez me joindre au 0650048819
ou à lesliepoullard@gmail.com

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## éliz



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## éliz

::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

toujours la

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde

N'oubliez pas Alden svp

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Alden aimerait y croire encore ... Croire qu'un jour lui aussi il connaitra le bonheur d'une famille

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Daysie433

*né en déc 2014..... ce n'est plus un chiot....faudrait changer le titre svp*  ::

----------


## bab

> Regardez-moi cette jolie bouille !
>  Moi Alden, cela fait plus de deux ans que j'attends ma famille pour enfin connaître la vie de famille !
>  Je mets un peu de temps à accorder ma confiance, mais une fois cela fait, je me révèle être un loulou plutôt câlin !
>  Faites tourner ma jolie bouille pour que je puisse trouver LA famille !
>  Pour toute demande d'adoption merci de bien vouloir remplir le formulaire:
> https://docs.google.com/…/1FAIpQLSfzuj8tWgF0He25nN…/viewform ☺


.

----------


## bab

> *Refuge arpa 91 a partagé sa photo.*
> 
> 21 mars, 20:15 · 
> 
> _Grand Deden cherche toujours sa famille !_
> 
> _ Timide au début, il me faut du temps et de la patience pour que je vienne et que je demande des câlins._
> _ Mais une fois en famille, personne ne doute que je prendrai confiance en moi et je deviendrai un super loulou !
> _
> ...


.

----------


## éliz

up

----------


## JenniferL

Deden attend toujours sa famille ! Il est visible ici en début de vidéo  :Smile: 
https://www.facebook.com/15366147165...9329776652355/

----------


## JenniferL

up pour Deden

----------


## JenniferL

Toujours rien pour Alden

C'est un loulou qui a besoin d'un peu de temps pour accorder sa confiance mais qui demande des papouilles une fois qu'il l'a accordée

----------


## JenniferL

Aucune touche pour Alden...

----------


## JenniferL

Le joli Alden attend toujours  :Frown:

----------


## JenniferL

Deden attend toujours sa famille...
Dès qu'il connaît il adore les gratouilles et c'est une vraie adoration pot de colle  ::

----------


## JenniferL

Alden attend toujours que quelqu'un pose ses yeux sur lui...

----------


## JenniferL

Le joli Alden se montre extrêmement câlin et pot de colle une fois sa confiance accordée  :: 
https://www.facebook.com/Refugearpa9...2577164778628/

----------


## JenniferL

Alden n'a toujours aucune piste :'(

----------


## JenniferL

Up pour Deden.
Il est extrêmement câlin dès qu'il connaît !

----------


## JenniferL

Mon grand Deden... Quand trouveras-tu enfin ta famille pour la vie ? C'est vrai que tu n'es pas très engageant à la première rencontre, à aboyer de toutes tes forces, à hurler à nous en prendre aux tripes dès que quelqu'un d'inconnu se présente face à ton box. Tu te révèles être pourtant tellement câlin, proche de l'homme, pot de glue et à la recherche du contact quand tu connais.
4 ans que tu attends ta famille, arrivé chiot tu étais plutôt craintif alors tu n'as jamais intéressé personne. Je sais que ta famille existe quelque part, une famille qui prendra le temps de te laisser le temps.

Alden est une adoration dès qu'il connaît (comme beaucoup de nos squatteurs); venez le rencontrer et prenez le temps de voir quel merveilleux loulou il est. Ne le laissez pas monter à 5 années de refuge.

Mon joli Deden, puisse ta famille voir ce post et venir à ta rencontre, puisses-tu trouver ENFIN ta famille en cette année 2019.

Partagez, diffusez,aimez, commentez, réagissez; parle d'Alden et/ou de ses copains squatteurs autour de vous; le bouche à oreille est notre meilleur atout pour que les loulous trouvent enfin leur famille.

https://www.facebook.com/Refugearpa9...7597532605005/

Son album: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Refugear...84177361834266

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin accueillir chez lui le gentil ALDEN ?

----------


## Daysie433

> *né en déc 2014..... ce n'est plus un chiot....faudrait changer le titre svp*


 ::

----------


## Monkey

Il est mimi comme tout et de moyen gabarit en plus étonnant qu'il n'attire pas l'oeil

----------


## JenniferL

> Il est mimi comme tout et de moyen gabarit en plus étonnant qu'il n'attire pas l'oeil


Il n'a jamais intéressé personne c'est à n'y rien comprendre  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Qui va vite s'intéresser au joli ALDEN ?

----------


## France34

Toujours pas adopté le joli ALDEN ?

----------


## JenniferL

Non toujours rien pour lui :'(

----------


## France34

Personne ne s'intéresse à ALDEN  ?

----------


## France34

Toujours rien pour ALDEN ?

----------


## JenniferL

Non toujours rien  :Frown:

----------


## Daysie433

> _né en déc 2014..... ce n'est plus un chiot....faudrait changer le titre svp_ **


 ::

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour donner une bonne famille au gentil ALDEN !

----------


## Daysie433

> _né en déc 2014..... ce n'est plus un chiot....faudrait changer le titre svp_ __


.

----------


## JenniferL

UP

----------


## GADYNETTE

il est pourtant bien mignon...

----------


## JenniferL

Rien pour notre DEDEN qui est un POT DE GLUE dès qu'il connait !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## JenniferL

Toujours là

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## JenniferL

Deden attend toujours sa famille

----------


## JenniferL

Rien pour Deden...

----------


## JenniferL

DEDEN la glue 

ALDEN est arrivé chiot avec sa fratrerie il y a 6 ans de Roumanie, ALDEN est le seul à ne pas avoir trouvé sa famille.
Quand il ne connaît pas; il fait sa grosse voix; mais une fois la confiance acquise ce n'est qu'un coeur de guimauve qui adooooooore les papouiles sur son bidon 

Il serait temps qu'une famille lui ouvre ses portes et voit quel chien merveilleux il est.

Envie d'adopter ce loulou ?  Merci de remplir le formulaire d'adoption : https://bit.ly/2WDmkoa



https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1435960610111476

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab



----------

